# Baby Cottontail



## Sadie4 (Sep 13, 2013)

I have been on the internet researching looking for advice.. This morning I woke up to the sound of crows and screaming baby rabbits. It was horrible! I ran outside and scared the crows away. All but one was taken. The rabbit is about 2.5 inches, eyes open, but ears still back. He does not seem injured, he miraculously was able to hop away (slowly) from the crows right by my window. I was told to try to put him back in his nest tonight and hope that the momma comes back. He has been out there in the cold nest by himself now for a few hours and I am worried about the temp outside and I wonder if the Momma is going to come back. I REALLY want to keep him. I am a huge animal lover. I know that I would do everything in my power to take great care of him and give him lots of love. I have a friend who had a similar situation and she has had hers for 7 weeks. She is in love with him and he is even litter trained. Does anyone know if there is a way to get a permit to keep the baby rabbit in MN? He is sitting out in his nest cold right now and I am trying to figure out if I should bring him in... Any advice would help. Thanks!


----------



## JBun (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm glad you were able to help the baby rabbit. That sounds horrible to see and hear that happening.

In some states it is illegal to have possession of a wild animal. You would have to check your local laws, however I would highly discourage you from keeping a wild cottontail as a pet. They do not make good pets, they are wild animals. If the rabbit is too young(not hopping about on its own and eating grass and vegetation) and the nest is abandoned or the bunny is injured and needs human intervention, then it is best to find a wildlife rehabilitator to take the baby rabbit, as they will have the experience necessary to raise it and release it back into the wild. Baby rabbits are extremely difficult to hand raise successfully and are prone to developing health problems and dying. A rehabber would give it it's best chance. But most likely the momma bun will come back to the nest and take care of her remaining baby. If you are wanting a rabbit as a pet, I would suggest looking into getting a domestic rabbit. There are many out there that need good homes.

Here is some further reading on wild cottontails and how to figure out how old it is as well as rehabilitation info for your state.
http://www.2ndchance.info/bunnies.htm
http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/eco/nongame/rehabilitation/index.html
http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/eco/nongame/rehabilitation/rehabers_list.pdf


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 13, 2013)

Leave him in the nest. If his eyes are open, he will be good to go in no time. 
Mother rabbits don't spend all their time in the nest, they only come back to feed the babies twice a day.
Bringing him in to care for yourself will do a LOT more damage then good.


----------



## Bonsai (Sep 14, 2013)

It should also be added that cottontails make pretty bad pets. ): He might be okay now because he's a baby, but from what I have been told, they are pretty vicious as adults/when they get older - even if handled a lot! They are wild animals and as such, will not want to be around you. They are also highly stressed by being captive and will live a shorter lifespan - all of this I've gleaned from my limited reading on the subject, but I do know enough to know they are NOT good pets. Your little guy would be happier released into the wild when ready!

Good luck.


----------



## akane (Sep 16, 2013)

They also spook easily and just a strange animal going by or an extra loud human voice can cause them to smash in to the side of a cage breaking their neck or back. We've tried to keep them before when the nest was compromised and there aren't many rehabbers here. They always die somehow. They are also not the least bit friendly or interested in human interaction once they aren't babies. You won't be able to cuddle and handle it like you think. It really won't care how much love you give it.

You can find cottontail colored rabbits in many breeds. It's called chestnut. Some are closer to wild coloring than others.


----------

